# What steps are required to flash a different ICS ROM?



## bdub951 (Jul 14, 2012)

Inexperienced flasher here. (man that sounds wrong)

I just recently flashed my Droid X with Gummy 1.3 from the unrooted OTA .621 version. It was a learning experience but luckily there were some really helpful guides. I'm really curious to try out the different ICS ROMs now and I wanted to do this in the least amount of steps.
I had assumed I was on the .621 kernal and the .15p baseband. The following screenshot confirms I'm on the .15p radio but the reported kernal has me confused...









I thought ICS builds used a gingerbread .621 kernal.

Anyway, given my current state which includes Droid 2 bootstrapper and CWM Recovery v2.5.0.8 on a GUMMY 1.3 ROM, what steps would I need to do in order to try out [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MIUI v4[/background] and CM9?

Thanks!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Just boot into recovery and wipe data/cache and flash new rom and gapps(if required). Ics roms are built on the gingerbread kernal but not the .621 kernal but most if not all 2nd init roms will work on .621. I would recommend trying liquid ICS. Very smooth and stable with lots of nice features.

BTW do not use Droid 2 bootstrapper after flashing a 2nd init rom unless you want to become an expert at sbf'ing. Use rom manager to flash the Droid x 2nd init recovery

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

That is the .621 kernel in your screenshot.

Sent from my Liquid X


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

And don't forget to make a nandroid

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bdub951 (Jul 14, 2012)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> Just boot into recovery and wipe data/cache and flash new rom and gapps(if required). Ics roms are built on the gingerbread kernal but not the .621 kernal but most if not all 2nd init roms will work on .621. I would recommend trying liquid ICS. Very smooth and stable with lots of nice features.
> 
> BTW do not use Droid 2 bootstrapper after flashing a 2nd init rom unless you want to become an expert at sbf'ing. Use rom manager to flash the Droid x 2nd init recovery
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks a ton! Installed ROM Manager and I'm doing a nandroid backup right now. So I can just uninstall droid 2 bootstrapper now? I understand any 2nd init ROM is free game now without having to SBF. Just having to wipe data/cashe, flash ROM and GAPPS is no big deal at all. I did make an APP backup with ROM Toolbox Lite so I'm hoping after I install that app from the market I can just do a restore and have all apps working without having to go through the individual installations again. If this is the case then things are going to be easier than I thought. 

I will add Liquid ICS to my list of ROMs to try.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

You no longer need bootstrapper. As far as app restore just make sure you don't restore any system apps or data and you should be fine.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bdub951 (Jul 14, 2012)

OK now running MIUI 4.04!

Is there any reason why I can't WIFI tether my droid X with ICS? Every time I try to (both with Gummy 1.3 and MIUI 4.04) it locks up my wifi antenna and I'm unable to use the wifi for internet access let alone for tethering. I have to reboot to reset the WIFI antenna. I have not read anything about this issue but I've run into it on both builds.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I've ran every ics rom except miui v4 and never had problems tethering. Not sure what app u use but open garden works great for me

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bdub951 (Jul 14, 2012)

In reading through reported issues of the most recent build for CM9, I see that WIFI tethering has been giving fits for other people too. I can live without tethering.


----------

